# Carn vid + end to end canoe extraction.



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

YouTube - Vav

The video is full of carnage but it's slow. 5:00 in will give you an idea of the boating and without waiting too long for the pin.


----------



## yakkeranna (Jul 8, 2009)

this is awesome. best non-intentional carnage reel I have seen yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

This is the biggest shitshow I have ever seen, this has to be the most crowded creek/drainage ditch I have ever seen.


----------



## teletoes (Apr 16, 2005)

Glen,

What the hell is this? Why are there *so* many gapers on this kooky ass run?


----------



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

Vavrinec must be Czech for "poopfest". I love this video. The double duck carn at 7:30 made me spit cheerios on the monitor.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

In Between Swims found this and posted to FB. I just cross posted. I don't know how this was found, what is going on, or why there are less than 1% paddlers who have any clue what they are doing. All things considered, I'm surprised there wasn't more of an epic caught on film.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Who let any of these people on the water? At first, when I saw kayaks, I thought, "
oh good, they have safety...." Ummm, no. There was one amazing boater that manages a roll, at 8:04....yep, just before the damned up seivey thing on river left...that a boater swam into (almost) a second or so later....

Looked like an old school duo at about 5:05 - no, not the trio that blocked off the middle cockpit, the actual duo...

Amazing shit show right there.


----------



## phlyingfish (Nov 15, 2006)

I just think its funny how some of them seem concerned with making the gate while others are just trying to avoid drowning.


----------



## CGM (Jun 18, 2004)

I think that "boring ass class I gaper shit show - don't bother wasting your time watching" would have been a better title to the post. I see "carn vid" in the title and I assume I get to see people wiping out while running the shit....not a gaper parade. Thanks for wasting my time with false advertising.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

CGM said:


> I think that "boring ass class I gaper shit show - don't bother wasting your time watching" would have been a better title to the post. I see "carn vid" in the title and I assume I get to see people wiping out while running the shit....not a gaper parade. Thanks for wasting my time with false advertising.


Even though it's probably a repeat you asked for it. I almost added this video into the Badass thread for Charlie Beavers run at the end.


YouTube - Kayak crashes and extreme kayaking


2 More kayak vs raft.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9z7UTj4uYYhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPRG_sisEGE


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

> Originally Posted by CGM
> I think that "boring ass class I gaper shit show - don't bother wasting your time watching" would have been a better title to the post. I see "carn vid" in the title and I assume I get to see people wiping out while running the shit....not a gaper parade. Thanks for wasting my time with false advertising.


Its funny that you watched all of it. Did you think the video was going to graduate to running the gnar if you watched long enough?


----------



## CGM (Jun 18, 2004)

ednaout said:


> Its funny that you watched all of it. Did you think the video was going to graduate to running the gnar if you watched long enough?


I watched about 30 seconds then fast forwarded to about 2:30 and decided to call b/s. Thanks for playing though. And now even more of my life has been wasted on the buzz...damnit.


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

HAPPY FRIDAY!! Thanks for making my Friday a HAPPY one anways!! I've been laughing all morning at work watching these!! I love the last two kayak vs raft flicks!! Way to get speared and surf it out!! AWESOME!! Thanks for posting!

Cheers!! -Nick


----------



## peak (Apr 7, 2006)

this one is for CGM...the gnar is at about 3:08, and the waterfall at the end, of course...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQ4ZfDLXtDc&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

YouTube - Boomer's Beatdown

YouTube - 1997 Cataract Canyon High Water 1

YouTube - Rush Sturges breaks paddle and swims at Cherry Bomb Falls

YouTube - beat down on the pinch


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Glenn,*

Keep them coming...snowing in Fort Collins today and it's hard being at work today so these clips are a treat, mainly cause I'm not in any of them.

Lenny.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Haven't seen the "beat down on the pinch" before. Where is that? That just looked stupid all around. Did that guy get all fcked up or what?


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

KSC said:


> Haven't seen the "beat down on the pinch" before. Where is that? That just looked stupid all around. Did that guy get all fcked up or what?


Big Timber Creek, MT


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

The pinch looked more like a punch to that poor guy!! OUCH! Looked as if they pulled him out of the water just before the next waterfall?? GREAT VIDS EVERYONE!!


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

YouTube - Kayaking disasters

YouTube - Hilarious Water Sport Accidents

YouTube - Zambezi Carnage 2008

YouTube - they'll never raft again,three rocks 4150cfs..6-21-08


----------



## cooldork (Aug 29, 2004)

YouTube - 3 Rocks - 6/5/10 - 4120 cfs - Onslaught

I was there for the "onslaught".

was the only "safety" boater, see if you can find me. hahahaha


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Awesome! Loved the hilarious water sports accidents. Zambezi carnage is great too.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

YouTube - Rocked By Magilla- Kayak Carnage

YouTube - Swimming Crystal Falls

YouTube - Oh! Gravity. (w/soundtrack)

YouTube - Tao Berman Greatest Hits


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

YouTube - boite a l'ocean


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

You can't always get what you want. on Vimeo


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

Considering the fact that the Czechs dominate whitewater slalom, this is funny, really funny stuff. Maybe they did beer bongs before the paddle?


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Chris Griffiths - Carnage! Entry

Reviving the carnage thread. This one stood out to me. Lets see these high water carnage vids.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

CGM said:


> I think that "boring ass class I gaper shit show - don't bother wasting your time watching" would have been a better title to the post. I see "carn vid" in the title and I assume I get to see people wiping out while running the shit....not a gaper parade. Thanks for wasting my time with false advertising.


Wow sorry that you are so rad you can't see this for what it is. 

You can't flip and die on class 1. Way too many people came too close on this. I love the dangling rope too.

And check out all those upstream braces. So in these days.


----------



## cyclodd (Mar 20, 2010)

MORE VODKA


----------

